# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Aldi in Thailand

## schiene

*Ab Juli 2015 will Aldi in Pattaya und Phuket Filialen  eröffnen.*

"Mega Discounter bald in Phuket und PattayaMülheim/Ruhr/Bangkok: Deutsche Rentner und Expats können bald rosigen Zeiten entgegen sehen. In Zusammenarbeit mit der Deutsch-Thailändischen Handelskammer ist es dem europäischen Discounter-Riesen gelungen, Lizenzen für den Aufbau eines Filialnetzes in Thailand durch zu setzen. Durch Großeinkauf und Verzicht auf überflüssiges Interieur gedenkt ALDI ไทย auch in Thailand mit günstigen Preisen und hoher Qualität einen weiträumigen Kundenstamm auf zu bauen. Freunde deutscher Spezialitäten und Leckereien, die in Thailand schwer oder nur zu überteuerten Preisen zu haben sind, müssen nun nicht mehr darben: Schon ab Juli dieses Jahres sollen die ersten Filialen in Phuket und Pattaya in Betrieb genommen werden und Geldbeutel schonenden Einkaufstouren sowie üppigen Festmahlen zu den bekannt moderaten Preisen steht nichts mehr im Wege."
Hier geht's weiter....
Quelle:
http://www.1malig.co/Thailand-ALDI-Discounter.htm

----------


## schiene

....ob es ein 1.Aprilscherz ist  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Schaut für mich auch so aus. Damit kannst richtig liegen.

----------

